# Fernwartung zu Danfoss Frequenzumrichtern (FC302) über Internet (VPN-Tunnel)



## dierussensindda (23 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

weiss jemand von Euch, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, Danfoss Frequenzumformer über einen VPN-Tunnel von Fern programmieren zu können?

Ich habe im www zwar Informationen über einen "Danfoss Ethernet Master" gefunden, dies scheint ein speziell angepasster Anybus-Comunicator mit integriertem Web-Server zu sein, an den max. 16 Danfoss-Antriebe angeschlossen werden können. Jedoch ist unklar beschrieben, ob man damit wirklich Zugriff auf *alle *Parameter und nicht nur ein paar ausgewählte hat, ausserdem benötige ich schreibenden Zugriff auf die Parameter.
Ich habe gelesen, dass teils Optionskarten (z.B. die Modbus-TCP Optionskarte) ebenfalls einen Web-Server besitzen, aber bei diesem Web-Server Zugriff ist offenbar nur lesender Zugriff auf die Parameter gegeben.
Dann habe ich noch etwas davon gelesen, dass mit Hilfe der MCT10-Software und dem Schnittstellenwandler ADVANTECH ADAM-4571 Zugriff auf Danfoss U/mrichter möglich ist, kennt das jemand von Euch?

für Eure Hilfe wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruss
Bert


----------



## Münchnerjunge (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

die Frage ist sehr interessant! Wurde bisher eine Antwort gefunden? Ggf. mal bei dem freundlichen Support von Danfoss nachfragen, da erfährt man sicherlich mehr. Eine Antwort würde mich auch interessieren, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass man mittels Modbus/TCP-Karte die Parameter verstellen dürfte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dierussensindda (26 Februar 2016)

beim Danfoss Support hab ich's schon versucht, habe aber keine eindeutige Antwort bekommen, hatte das Gefühl, der entsprechende Mitarbeiter war leicht überfordert mit der Fragestellung...

habe gestern zufälligerweise einen in der Parametrierung von Danfoss-FU's erfahreren Techniker kennengelernt, er hat mir zugesichert, sich dieses Themas mal anzunehmen...

mal schauen, ob sich daraus etwas ergibt...


----------



## Accused (2 März 2016)

Wenn der Danfossumrichter mit einen Zusatzmodul "MCA 120" (Profinet-Kommunikation) ausgestattet ist und man über den Tunnel in das Netzwerk reinkommt, wo sich die Umrichter befinden, ist es kein Problem. 

Schon bei mehreren Anlagen in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (2 März 2016)

Hallo Accused,

vielen Dank für den Beitrag.

Das Forum lebt dadurch, dass man anderen weiterhilft. Mit deinem Beitrag hast du nur ziemlich eingeschränkt weitergeholfen. 

Magst du vielleicht auch beschreiben, wie der genaue Ablauf ist und welche Software genutzt wird, oder weißt du um eine Beschreibung von Seiten Danfoss? 

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Accused (2 März 2016)

Zur Softwarekonfiguration wird das von Danfoss zur Verfügung gestellte "MCT-10" in der Basic-Version verwendet. Kostenlos bei Danfoss über Download erhältlich. Die Seriennummer die bei der Installation verlangt wird lautet : *12314500. *Ein Lizenzschlüssel ist nicht nötig.

Hier der Link zur Downloadseite: http://vlt-drives.danfoss.de/produkte/software/mct10/

Nach der Installation der Software muss man noch einen Ethernetkommunikationsweg im Netzwerk auf der linken Seite hinzufügen. Dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf Netzwerk klicken und die einzig sich anbietende Option auswählen. Anschließend im sich öffnenden Fenster auf hinzufügen und in dem neuen Fenster im Drop-Down-Menü die Option mit Ethernet auswählen, Namen vergeben fertig.

Man kann noch Einstellungen wie Port und Protokoll der Schnittstelle verändern, wir arbeiten mit den Standardeinstellungen.

Wichtig ist in der Firewall Port 4000 für Protokoll UDP freischalten.

Des Weiteren muss durch den VPN-Tunnel der Zugriff in das Maschinennetzwerk gewährleistet sein, also die zugewiesene Rechner-IP im gleichen Netzwerk liegen.

Dann kann man im MCT-10 mit einen Scan auf das Netzwerk die Umrichter finden und parametrieren.


----------



## dierussensindda (3 März 2016)

Danke euch allen und vorallen dem User "Accused" für euren / deinen Beitrag zu dieser Fragestellung.

Noch eine kleine Zusatzfrage:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Zugriff mittels MCT-10 Softwaretool nicht nur über die Profinet-Optionskarte MCA120 sondern auch über die Modbus-TCP Karte MCA122 funktioniert.
Diese wird bei uns in Zukunft häufiger im Einsatz sein als die MCA120 Optionskarte. Beide Karten basieren ja auf TCP/IP, von daher bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es mit beiden funktionieren wird.
Kann das jemand so bestätigen?

Und ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass mit dem integrierten Web-Server auf den Karten MCA120 und MCA122 kein schreibender Zugriff auf die Parameter möglich ist?

vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen

Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Accused (3 März 2016)

Leider kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass es sicher mit der Optionskarte MCA 122 funktioniert, da ich die persönlich nicht im Einsatz hatte. Ich gehe gleich mal in unsere Werkstatt runter und versuche ein zu besorgen und Teste es aus. Aber ich stimme Dir zu, dass es theoretisch genauso funktionieren muss.

Werde auch den Parameterzugriff über den Webserver testen.

Bis gleich ;-)!

EDIT: Über den Webserver an sich können nur Informationen eingesehen werden, ein Parameterzugriff ist definitiv nicht möglich!

EDIT2: Habe keine MCA 122 da, aber nach Informationen von Kollegen und Danfoss würde es genauso funktionieren, da die Karte ebenfalls eine Ethernetschnittstelle für den Umrichter zu Verfügung stellt und über MCT-10 die Parameter von dort bearbeitet werden können. Des Weiteren bietet die Optionskarte MCA 120 auch einen FTP-Server an. Leider sind die Dokumentationen dazu sehr dürftig. Selbst der Support von Danfoss ist überfragt. Werde aber noch die Tage herausfinden können, ob man damit auf die Parameter zugreifen kann.


----------



## dierussensindda (7 März 2016)

danke euch allen für die Informationen.

Werden bei einer unserer nächsten Anlagen ebenfalls die MCA 122 (Modbus-TCP) Optionskarte einsetzen, werde dann von unserern Erfahrungen berichten.

Grüsse
Bert


----------



## DieterKnolle (28 November 2018)

Hallo,

als Hinweis zur Programmierung des Umrichters über eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle sei noch angemerkt, dass man in den Einstellungen die Timeout-Zeit (unten links) erhöhen sollte.
Bei den bei mir voreingestellten 0,5 Sekunden habe ich keinen Umrichter erreichen können.





Ansonsten vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!!


----------



## doctorVLT (30 November 2018)

Servus,

via PN kann ich sowohl die MCA120 (ProfiNet) als auch anderen ethernetbasierten Busse mit der MCT10 Software parametrieren und ansteuern.
Ich hab schon BACnet, ProfiNet und Modbus TCP selbst online gehabt.
Die neuste MCT10 ist 4.30 und dort wird (unter Hilfe => Info) auch das englische Handbuch gespeichert...das deutsche so als download unter www.vlt.de verfügbar.

Man muss ein neues Netzwerk erstellen...ethernet...und dann konfigurieren.


Die Software ist als Basisversion kostenlos, die Vollversion (lohnt sich, Funktionsfreischaltung bei Installation) ist für knapp 100€ glaub ich erhältlich.

Ansonsten geht ja noch HTTP Server als Diagnose (rein passiv FU Daten sehen).

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Mok_1988 (8 September 2021)

Accused schrieb:


> Wichtig ist in der Firewall Port 4000 für Protokoll UDP freischalten.



Hi zusammen,

sorry dass ich den alten Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem.

Mit dieser Einstellung im MCT10 finde ich zwar die Antriebe übern VPN, aber ich kann sie nicht auslesen... Ist dies ein Firewall Problem? Wollte die IT deswegen nicht gleich belästigen 😅 
Habe es probehalber mal über ein Handy Hotspot probiert, da habe ich das gleiche Verhalten


----------



## Matze001 (8 September 2021)

Es sollte die lokale Firewall auf deinem Rechner sein, nicht die des Unternehmens.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mok_1988 (8 September 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis. Das hat aber leider nicht geholfen. Habe die Regeln hinzugefügt, und anschließend auch mal mit deaktivierter Windows Firewall probiert.


----------

